

Ask HN: Do you use Facebook as your primary e-mail service? - obilgic

Do you currently use facebook as your primary e-mail service provider, or would you use it in the future if they improve their messaging app? Why or why not ?<p>Thanks
======
dkersten
No and I never will. Facebook cannot do anything to change that because I
simply don't trust Facebook enough to use their messaging system as my primary
email system.

Having said that, I also feel that Facebook messaging is greatly inferior to
real email, especially modern clients like gmail. Besides the lack of bcc and
a terrible interface (certainly in comparison to eg, gmail), in the past year,
Facebook has failed to deliver/lost messages from people I know on multiple
occasions.

------
japhyr
I don't trust any online service provider completely, so I have always been
prepared for everything I have ever typed into a computer to be made public.
That said, I trust fb much less than most email providers as far as keeping
things private goes.

So no, I don't use fb as my primary email provider, and there is really
nothing fb could do to change that.

------
mackyinc
If there would be a way that email providers would resend my emails to my FB
account, that would be nice. Currently I'm staying with my old email since
most of my contacts are there. For me its like this, FB mail for family and
friends and email for business.

